# HELP with firewall



## turnerb14 (Jun 15, 2005)

My roomate and I are about to put a amp and some subs in his 06 SE 4cyl... Does anyone know where i can push a 6 ga. power wire through?? I dont see any kind of firewall that i can get through. Any information would help. thanks in advance.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

turnerb14 said:


> My roomate and I are about to put a amp and some subs in his 06 SE 4cyl... Does anyone know where i can push a 6 ga. power wire through?? I dont see any kind of firewall that i can get through. Any information would help. thanks in advance.


i ran mine right through the main body harness in the middle going under the carpeting through the middle console out the back under the backseat.. i took all my seats out and middle console off too though.. your other option is drilling a hole on the top left corner way above the brake pedal there is a lil piece that peels off from the carpeting if you look under there ull see it.. i did it that way in my boys car... goodluck


----------



## turnerb14 (Jun 15, 2005)

cdmorenot said:


> i ran mine right through the main body harness in the middle going under the carpeting through the middle console out the back under the backseat.. i took all my seats out and middle console off too though.. your other option is drilling a hole on the top left corner way above the brake pedal there is a lil piece that peels off from the carpeting if you look under there ull see it.. i did it that way in my boys car... goodluck



thanks man, thats exactly what we ended up doing. in the exact same spot. it worked perfectly.


----------

